# Golden Ratio Confusion



## theoldhouseguy (Jan 13, 2012)

makes sense - thanks so much
ken


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

as Emmceedee said....

Sometimes what you have to work with exisitng, budget, ect will not allow for a Pure or True Golden Mean realtainships. It is always possible to work with the elements and use that equation to devlope interesting detials, classical or even modern. Best example is the "eyes" of the structure- Windows. Pediments, ornementation, siding...sizes and parts of "units" can be sized-determined from the golden mean. 

That relationship is everywhere and we as humans naturally find those relationships pleasing. Wish there was an easier way to help kick start how to apply, than a fourum such as this.

Cheers


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*golden section*

MARKDECK Good observation on apple,all credit cards follow it also. I think they want us to pull them out and use them often.


----------

